# "Sex and the City" The movie DVD review



## Richard W. Haines (Jul 9, 2007)

Here's a quick one word review of this movie...

BOMB

And I'm not referring to subwoofer sound effects.


"As the World Turns" and considering that I only have "One Life to Live" I hope 
I have the "Guiding Light" that I don't have to suffer through another feature film 
based on a popular TV soap opera spoof. Otherwise they'll have to put me into
"General Hospital".


The cable show, "Sex and the City" was a funny six season soap opera lampoon
featuring cutting edge and risque humor despite the rather grim final season dealing
with cancer and other disturbing plot lines.


The story dealt with four rather homely and obnoxious women trying to find "Mr.
Right" in New York City. What made it so amusing was how dreadfully awful 
their seduction techniques were. These were the type of women that made
men run out of a room in exasperation... 

But, it was funny, especially the early seasons. It's hard to describe in detail 
the raunchy comedy here but let me say subtley that the most outlandish episode 
had the women attending a sex therapy seminar where the couple that were 
demonstrating techniques had some unexpected body fluids shooting across 
the room and land in their hair. Now that made me laugh out loud. 



The last season really didn't tie up the loose ends so they decided to make a
feature film as a mock 'Season Seven'. But rather than continue the wacky
black humor of the early cable episodes, the producers, director and stars offer
an excrutiating two and a half hour conventional soap opera with few laughs,
no cutting edge humor and the kind of stuff they used to make fun of. The 
woman all show their age and come off rather pathetic. Sarah Jessica Parker 
looks especially awful in several scenes without her make up.


A major disappointment for those fans of the original sitcom although it was 
a popular 'chick flick' when it was released in theaters. I quite frankly don't 
understand the appeal but I was never a legit soap opera fan. I do like
soap spoofs like "Mary Hartman", "Sex and the City" cable show and "Desperate 
Houseswives" but unfortunately this feature doesn't fall into that category.


The technical specs are okay in 16:9 and 5.1 stereo but so what. I do recommend
the original series...at least the first few seasons.

It's rated "R" for some brief nudity featuring the least attractive couples.


In summary picture quality B, sound design B, cinematography B, performances B-,
story and screenplay F.


----------



## thxgoon (Feb 23, 2007)

Richard W. Haines said:


> Here's a quick one word review of this movie...
> 
> BOMB


:rofl::thud:

I was never much of a fan of the series but I think you pretty much sealed the deal about watching the movie. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## OvalNut (Jul 18, 2006)

I would expect nothing less. Thanks for the confirmation.


Tim
:drive:


----------



## Richard W. Haines (Jul 9, 2007)

thxgoon,

Heads ups, thumbs down. I forgot to mention the never ending
fashion show scenes where the cast wears rediculous outfits. That's
about the only stuff that made be chuckle and I don't think it was 
supposed to. There was one dress that Parker wears that looks like
an enormous weed is growing out of her shoulder. 

What made the TV show amusing was that the writers poked fun at 
the four females characters and why they couldn't hold onto a guy or 
husband. The primary reason was...they wouldn't shut up. The four of 
them talk before, during and after sex, gossip with each other taking away
any privacy in their relationships and drive their lovers away. No one would
want to spend a night with this lot and then have them blab details about it
to their friends the next day. Here it's not played for laughs but for soap opera 
melodramatics. Very disappointing.


Most of you probably know this but for the few that don't...

The term 'soap opera' was coined because the early sponsors of daytime
dramas were soap companies.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

This is really a sick show from what I have seen of it in the past. My wife seems to like it and watched the movie against my wishes. I dogged her about it pretty bad too. addle: I have no problem with her watching Enchanted a dozen times.


----------



## Richard W. Haines (Jul 9, 2007)

Sonnie,

The sick humor was the only thing I did like about the series. No
sick humor in the feature unfortunately.


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2008)

Wow, that was quite a review.

I especially enjoyed your first paragraph:

"As the World Turns" and considering that I only have "One Life to Live" I hope
I have the "Guiding Light" that I don't have to suffer through another feature film
based on a popular TV soap opera spoof. Otherwise they'll have to put me into
"General Hospital".

Well thought out.

Although I still haven't seen the movie (I'm a little scared since the reviews were so bad), I did enjoy the series. I like the humor, the constant drama, and the wild things that were said. I'll miss it.

Hey, but CSI Vegas is good this year. Warrick dying was a mind blower!!!


----------



## Richard W. Haines (Jul 9, 2007)

Thanks.

Unfortunately, all of the things you liked about the series aren't in this 
sappy soap. I don't think there was a single laugh. Even the Montezuma's
Revenge shtick wasn't funny.


----------

